# Need help finding Rhinestone lettering



## sulaimanhakh (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here, I just joined today.

Anyway,
I wanted to try to sell some custom T-shirts. Ones with a persons name in rhinestone lettering. I would like to know where I could find the cheapest Rhinestone lettering Iron transfers.

Also, I would like to know, Can these transfers be ironed on using a regular Iron or do I need a special press?

Thanks A lot!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Lot of good information here on rhinestones. I would suggest start here: Rhinestone Decoration - T-Shirt Forums

You can make our own or have someone make them for you. 
If you choose to make them yourself start here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t64552.html

Katrina.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I couldn't tell how many shirts you anticipated trying to sell, but you could have someone make you sheets of rhinestone letters, or you could get a pattern for rhinestone letters and make them yourself as you know what names you will be putting on a shirt. This way, you don't end up with a lot of letters you may not need To make them yourself, you would just need your stones and some hotfix (mylar) tape. Those items are readily available on the web.


----------



## RandBPhoto (Jul 21, 2009)

You could take a look at rhinestonetemplates.com 

Richard - R&B Photo & Promo
"Spreading the Gospel through visual communications"


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would not count on an iron to do a commercially viable job...not enough heat/pressure/time...should be equal heat..and you don't want the stone to come off at the first wash...look for a used heat press


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello,

As someone mentioned do not use an iron that you use at home. You will never get the correct or even pressure you need to set the stones.

Most people use a commercial heat press.

Bob


----------



## sulaimanhakh (Jul 22, 2009)

The Iron is the only thing I have. I don't have much money to spend, I am just a 16 year old buy.

I have decided to make compete custom designs by hand placing the rhinestones on sticky paper before ironing. 

Where would I be able to get the sticky paper to use for this purpose?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

You can get the paper online. Do a search for "hot fix tape" or "mylar tape". If you plan to make large designs, I would agree that using an iron will cause problems. If you are talking about simple names, a few inches and about 100 stones, then using an iron should work ok. You will need to make sure that you use a dry iron (the one with no holes for steam), cover your designs with a sheet or pillow case, and press on the floor or a very sturdy table so that you can put a good amount of pressure on the design. I still have some small designs that i attached with an iron that are doing well through many washings. However, some of my larger designs, and/or the designs using the large stones, fell apart in the first wash. You won't get very many repeat customers if their shirts fall apart as soon as they are washed. It might take a while, but start saving now for a heat press if you are serious. It will only help you grow in your ability to produce designs. Keep checking the internet for sales. $300-$400 should get you a good one until you grow up


----------

